# postgresql 9 replication

## grimm26

I've been working on setting up postgresql 9 log shipping replication and found that postgres only pays attention to recovery.conf when it is in /var/lib/postgresql/9.0/data and not /etc/postgresql-9.0/.  It uses postgresql.conf just fine in  /etc/postgresql-9.0/.  Is there some way the init should/could be changed to allow recovery.conf to live with its config brethren or is it stuck being in /var/lib/postgresql/9.0/data ?

----------

## titanofold

Nope, that's an upstream issue. I don't know why they didn't make recovery.conf relocatable. A workaround is to use a symbolic link.

----------

## grimm26

Yeah, I've been using a symbolic link.  I'll check into opening an upstream issue.

----------

## titanofold

recovery.conf may be going away at some point.

----------

